# Wogan coffee roasters, Bristol



## OliG (Jul 14, 2015)

Anyone had any experience with these guys? I've just purchased a gaggia classic and need to get some nice beans to go with it..

Anywhere else local to Bristol that people recommend?

Thanks


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Just do a search, they aren't the most popular but there are a few opinions floating about.


----------



## OliG (Jul 14, 2015)

Ok thanks for that.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Extract coffee. Stone throw away from Wogan on the M32


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Clifton Coffee Roasters out at Avonmouth and sure you might find their coffee on sale at other local outlets.

John


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

.....but, if you are new to making espresso, and new to your Classic, Wogan wouldn't be a bad choice. Cheaper and more forgiving, but not the best quality


----------

